

How to persuade top-designers? - scottcaan

Hi guys,<p>I'm soon launching a startup business that will be selling posters online. We want to create a one-stop place for people who want only the best and most colorful posters. To do this we will be inviting top-designers from all over the world to create the designs for us.<p>We are having some trouble persuading designers from communities such as Dribbble.com - and we believe the main reason is because we don't understand designers, what really motivates them.<p>So please share your experience with getting designers on board, or maybe even better; what you as a designer are looking for in a collaboration!<p>Thanks a bunch.
======
___dav
Two words: Fair p(l)ay! (If you are earning money with the work of designers,
you should make sure to pay them what they and their work are worth.)

~~~
___dav
And: Designers may be very interested in learning more about how you intend on
printing your posters (screenprint/offset/digital/…), on what kind of paper,
and so on… (This IS important, as they sure are interested in getting their
work published, bought & seen; but not printed on cheap & thin copy paper,
which would devaluate their work and your whole ‘product’ as well.)

------
sebphfx
you could ask James White : <http://blog.signalnoise.com/> He does movies
posters and is really awesome.

